# What's your favorite Duck recipe?



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

'Tis the season, so how do you plan on cooking them?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Duck breast fillets
Fresh jalapenos
Philadelphia cream cheese
Peppered bacon

Cut the stem off, then cut jalapenos in half lengthwise. Remove all seeds afterward. Fill jalapeno half with cream cheese. Wrap the breast fillet around the pepper, then wrap with bacon. Skewer and cook on BB-Q pit. You can either do it over the coals with direct heat, or use the fire box. I prefer the fire box and indirect heat.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Never tried duck meat. I don't think I would like it, not even with Ketchup.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

Pick ducks and cut them into pieces. Quarters. Put a small amount of oil in the bottom of a frying pan and roll ducks in flour. Brown them in the bottom of the pan. Not fried, just browned. Pour off the oil if you have any left. Should not. Then add celery, water, mushrooms, chili powder, onion, salt, pepper, and chili powder to make a gravy. Let it all simmer on the stove. Serve over wide noodles. Good stuff. Can use deer steaks to do it the same way.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

1) Pintail or Mallard, stuffed with a teal. Rubbed with Goode Co's Duck Smear sauce and smoked at 175-f for 2-1/2 hrs.

2) Teal breast parmesan. Use any chicken parm recipe. I usually cut the breasts lengthways, 3 strips per breast.

3) Mallard and Veal, using Osso Bucco recipe, at the same time/same pot.

4) Smoked with an easy salt/pepper rub and coated with Log Cabin syrup.


----------



## oldpro (Jul 8, 2009)

*Kid friendly for ducks and geese*

Ingredients:

Two geese of any kind or four ducks, plucked or skinned
Coarsley chopped apples, onions, and celery
Worcestershire sauce
Salt and pepper
2 cans Golden Mushroom soup
1 can Dawn Fresh Mushroom Steak Sauce
1/4 lb unsalted butter

Douse birds heavily inside and out with Worcestershire sauce. Salt and pepper heavily inside and out. Stuff cavities with apples, onions, and celery. Place in preheated 450 degree oven in roasting pan, uncovered, for 30 minutes. Remove from oven and pour off all pan juices.

In a saucepan heat soup, steak sauce, and butter until well blended. Pour over birds. Reduce heat to 325 degrees. Cook ducks for an additional 1 1/2 hours, covered, basting every 30 minutes. Cook geese and additional 2 1/2 hours, or until very tender, basting every 30 minutes.

You will have tender birds and a rich gravy to serve over long grain and wild rice (Uncle Ben's Original Recipe).

While this recipe takes time, it is really easy and I have introduced a lot of kids and non game eating adults to waterfowl with it.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

teal-on-the-grill...... duck a l'orange style

(substitute whooping crane if teal unavailable )


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*duck and oyster gumbo*

teal or woodies in gumbo,throw a qt. of med. oysters in 10 min. before it's done,break 4 eggs in the soup at the same time.


----------



## Right of Rush (Jul 29, 2009)

Bill Fisher said:


> teal-on-the-grill...... duck a l'orange style
> 
> (substitute whooping crane if teal unavailable )


If you can't find whooping crane then spotted owl will work:spineyes:


----------



## TEXAS DU SPOUS (Feb 8, 2006)

Quick Weeknight recipe DUCK FAJITAS: Cut breast meat in long slivers roll in taco seasoning and quick braise in small amount of olive oil over med. High heat until tender (5-10 min). Then roll in flour tortillas, with pico-di-gallo, avacado and your favorite stuffings.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Cook them anyway you want, then throw away everything but the white meat. I will hunt them, shoot them, clean them, but someone else has to eat them.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

OKies never will get it.

Either breasts in a cherry-zinfandel reduction or pancetta encrusted, both recipes on previous threads.

The rest of the bird goes for world class gumbo.

I've had all off season to dream up new ideas. Will post when I try them out.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*gumbo*

ditto with oysters


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Duck Sausage...:slimer:


----------

